# Quit lifting



## Sage (Mar 4, 2019)

$130.00 with discount coupon from HFrt

6 gal carboy, racking today.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 4, 2019)

Those lift tables are nice.


----------



## J Rose (Mar 4, 2019)

Looks like it was used as an elevator as well.


----------



## rustbucket (Mar 4, 2019)

Great idea! Never thought about using one of those. The older I get, the heavier a 6 gallon wine filled carboy gets.


----------



## Sage (Mar 4, 2019)

Today was the first use and worked perfectly. That rubber mat on top is loose. It does need to be glued on tight. 

(The "elevator" was a test loading)


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 5, 2019)

I like the fact it's a dolley as well. I have to ask though what is that wooden thing?


----------



## stickman (Mar 5, 2019)

@mainshipfred you haven't seen one of those? You drop the bottle in the top and it rolls down the track and gets filled, corked, capsuled and labeled, then drops out the bottom into a case.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 5, 2019)

stickman said:


> @mainshipfred you haven't seen one of those? You drop the bottle in the top and it rolls down the track and gets filled, corked, capsuled and labeled, then drops out the bottom into a case.



One of my legs suddenly appears to be longer then the other.


----------



## Sage (Mar 5, 2019)

That wood thing is a 5 track marble maze. My son and I built it when he was in highschool. Takes a few minutes to reset all the individual things. Put 5 marbles in the loader on top, push the button to start each one.


----------



## buzi (Mar 7, 2019)

You get an A+ for the day - putting two cool things in one post! Noice mate!


----------



## NorCal (Mar 7, 2019)

Sage said:


> That wood thing is a 5 track marble maze. My son and I built it when he was in highschool. Takes a few minutes to reset all the individual things. Put 5 marbles in the loader on top, push the button to start each one.



Oh you can’t say that and then not link a video.


----------



## Sage (Mar 7, 2019)

Due to a complete lack of video skill and the fact I've never posted one, the best I could do is a better photo of the big wood toy.

I'll take a few tommorow.


----------



## Sage (Mar 8, 2019)

Not wanting to post photos of toys here, I will post the wood toy photos in the photos forum


----------



## SethF (Mar 9, 2019)

Sage said:


> $130.00 with discount coupon from HFrt
> 
> 6 gal carboy, racking today.
> 
> ...


Would you mind posting a link for that lift table, please ?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 9, 2019)

Here is a couple, all you have to do is google lift tables. 500 lb capacity is all you need.

https://www.costway.com/500-lb-capa...bqAr8-3PJn7DmuouBKT7-mwMTTETdd_IaAmtgEALw_wcB

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...edirectid=15521367523359935751410070301008005


----------



## SethF (Mar 9, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> Here is a couple, all you have to do is google lift tables. 500 lb capacity is all you need.
> 
> https://www.costway.com/500-lb-capa...bqAr8-3PJn7DmuouBKT7-mwMTTETdd_IaAmtgEALw_wcB
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200696307_200696307?utm_source=CSE&utm_medium=Shopzilla&utm_campaign=Material Handling > Lift Tables&utm_content=57753&szredirectid=15521367523359935751410070301008005


Thank you. I did before I asked. Where did you get yours?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 9, 2019)

SethF said:


> Thank you. I did before I asked. Where did you get yours?



I don't have one, just posted the links for you. I pump everything and use furniture dollies to move from the cellar to the racking area so no lifting required except to put the carboys on the dolly. My barrels are on cradles with casters.


----------



## SethF (Mar 9, 2019)

mainshipfred said:


> I don't have one, just posted the links for you. I pump everything and use furniture dollies to move from the cellar to the racking area so no lifting required except to put the carboys on the dolly. My barrels are on cradles with casters.


Sorry, moving too fast.

Sage?


----------



## Sage (Mar 9, 2019)

That is from Harbor Freight. Google them and put in lift table in their search. They have 2, a 500 lb and a 1000 lb capacity. They are usually about $170 but there is always 20-25% off coupons in flyers.

Sorry I can't put in a direct link for you, I'm on a junk phone right now.


----------



## Sage (Mar 9, 2019)

I should have put in:

Harborfreight.com will get to the site and then use their search for lift table. 500 lb capacity works fine and it's lighter. There is hardly any assembly. Put on the handle, 2 bolts. Foot pump lever, 1 bolt. It is fairly heavy. I'd suggest gluing the rubber mat on


----------



## SethF (Mar 9, 2019)

Sage said:


> I should have put in:
> 
> Harborfreight.com will get to the site and then use their search for lift table. 500 lb capacity works fine and it's lighter. There is hardly any assembly. Put on the handle, 2 bolts. Foot pump lever, 1 bolt. It is fairly heavy. I'd suggest gluing the rubber mat on


Thank you so much. I checked it out, and I even have a Harbor Freight that has the Torah one in stock. However, my workbench is 36 inches high. I have to decide whether or not it's worth me screwing around with adding an 8 inch platform to the top of the table.

Everything that I do seems to be slightly more complex and less straightforward, unfortunately.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 9, 2019)

SethF said:


> I even have a Harbor Freight that has the Torah one in stock.



Wow, that seems like a highly specific application....


----------



## SethF (Mar 9, 2019)

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, that seems like a highly specific application....


One heavy Torah as well. 


Just thru my phone out the window.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 10, 2019)

Just a thought, if you are using gravity to rack you really wouldn't have to put the carboy on the work bench. Just raise the one you are racking from and keep the other on the floor and go get your phone!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 10, 2019)

I understand the Lift table and all - 

Can someone please tell me the benefits compared to the Allinonewinepump or similar set-up - that you do not have to raise the carboy height to rack or bottle from.


----------



## Sage (Mar 10, 2019)

Vman, I do have one of your pumps and use it as a lot.

BUT.... I do like to splash rack once or sometimes twice. For that I need the lift. Mainly for the bigger carboys.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Sage said:


> Vman, I do have one of your pumps and use it as a lot.
> 
> BUT.... I do like to splash rack once or sometimes twice. For that I need the lift. Mainly for the bigger carboys.



Confused - do you have the Splash Racking Cane ? 
https://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/wine-splash-racking-cane/

or = you could always vacuum upward and gravity feed back to the ground level.


----------



## SethF (Mar 11, 2019)

WIth all due respect for a fine product, why use a pump when gravity works. All my fermonsters are ported, and I would much prefer to use the spigot and let things flow downhill, splash or not. And one less piece of equipment to clean, no power, smaller carbon foot print etc.


----------



## Sage (Mar 11, 2019)

I use an auto syphon to start flow and keep the hose high in the receiving carboy. Wine either is run down the inside of the carboy or just falls and splashes.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2019)

I am all about not lifting full carboys of any size ! 

How high is the platform from the floor height to the lowest part of the lift table ?

Do you still have to lift the full carboy onto the lift table ?

Does it disturb the sediment in the process ?

I ask because when I rack my carboys - I will typical do all of them at one sitting ( typically 6 plus carboys at 1 time )


----------



## Sage (Mar 11, 2019)

In my case...

I put an empty carboy on the lift table. The top of the carboy is about even with the bench the full one is sitting on. I do NOT move the full one at all. No disturbing at all. Start the syphon and rack.

Move the empty one, usually to the sink to clean. Raise the table even with the bench and slide the full one into the space just emptied.

If I am using the vacuum pump the only difference is the 2 carboys are sitting together. When one is emptied, it goes to the sink to be cleaned and the full one is slid into it's spot.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you for the clarification - 
I typically always leave all my full carboys on the ground - so I can use my countertop. 

I just assumed that you were lifting the full carboys from ground level and disturbing the Lees


----------

